# My first trad Robinhood.



## AllAmerican (Jul 8, 2017)

Flinging some carbons today in the heat with my Mantis Classic, got lucky on one at 20yds.  Heard a smack and then a stop.  Was fun too.  Hope everyone is having a good summer.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 8, 2017)

Lucky Robinhood


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice! THat's good and bad. Good that you robin-hooded it. Bad THat now you are minus an expensive arrow.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah Robin hoods are costly an unique. I've never done one but is cool to see.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 10, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> Nice! THat's good and bad. Good that you robin-hooded it. Bad THat now you are minus an expensive arrow.




That's why I think I'm going totally with Aluminums, can't beat the price.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 12, 2017)

They are fun to do....once, lol.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 15, 2017)

Did you hit where you were aiming both times?


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 17, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Did you hit where you were aiming both times?



I think I missed twice consistently!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 18, 2017)

AllAmerican said:


> I think I missed twice consistently!



On my first, I only missed about four inches to the right...both times.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jul 22, 2017)

That's good stuff.  Hope you put it in a frame.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 23, 2017)

AllAmerican said:


> I think I missed twice consistently!





Vance Henry said:


> That's good stuff.  Hope you put it in a frame.



Yea, frame it ... Along with your signature line. "Hit the lungs"


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 23, 2017)

cowhornedspike said:


> Yea, frame it ... Along with your signature line. "Hit the lungs"



Haha I like that idea.


----------

